# Hệ thống Điện > Driver Step motor >  2 phas step driver rất đơn giản & rẻ (CKD - sưu tầm).

## CKD

Chào các bạn.. thay vì dùng *L297-L298*, *TP6560* v.v... dùng làm 2 phas step driver thì chúng ta còn nhiều sơ đồ mạch điều khiển step khác vẫn thỏa mãn tiêu chí rất *ngon, bổ & rẻ*.
- *Ngon* vì nó vẫn chạy tốt.
- *Bổ* vì làm được nó hẵn mình sẽ rất thỏa mãn, học thêm được nhiều điều bổ ích.
- *Rẻ*.. vì các linh kiện này có thể tìm được một cách dễ dàng.

Mục đích & ứng dụng -> dùng cho các bạn thích mày mò nghiêm cứu điện - điện tử - cnc với chi phí thấp. Không ứng dụng tốt trong kinh doanh.

Sơ đồ nguyên lý


Chỉ lắp trên test board thôi, rất đơn giản, thuận tiện & rẻ.










Bài sưu tầm trên http://www.instructables.com
Do bài sưu tầm nên mình chỉ trích dẩn một số hình ảnh, còn nhiều thông tin bổ ích khác các bạn có thể xem trên trang chủ *ở đây*

Mạch driver trên được sử dụng trong dự án *Kết cấu C frame cực kỳ đơn giản*

----------

Boyred2000, kametoco, Nam CNC, namrex, thocao92

----------


## CKD

Còn rất nhiều thông tin về mạch này, các bạn có thể nghiêm cứu thêm với sự hổ trợ của Thầy Google

Thêm vài cái clip test của mấy anh bạn Tây cho máu



hoặc đây

----------

Boyred2000

----------


## CKD

Mạch trên CKD đã từng thử nghiệm trong thời gian đầu mới tìm hiểu về CNC & Driver. Lúc đó còn là SV, tài chính hạn chế nên lúc thực hiện cũng không lưu lại chút hình ảnh hay sp nào còn lưu lại được tới giờ. Nên nay giới thiệu lại mạch này, phải đi mượn ảnh của mấy anh bạn Tây  :Smile: 

Các bạn khi thực hiện, có vướng mắc gì cứ liên hệ ở đây.. nếu có thể mình sẽ cố gắng giải đáp.

----------

Boyred2000

----------


## CKD

Bổ xung cái sơ đồ rỏ hơn

*Download File*

----------

anhcos, Boyred2000

----------


## CKD

Thêm cái clip.. mạch được tích hợp thành 3 axis, lại có kèm BOB.

----------

Boyred2000

----------


## solero

Em thấy bọn TQ nó còn làm con UNL 2803 rồi gắn cái tản nhiệt lên trên chạy step size 57 vù vù ý.

----------


## CKD

ULN2083 cũng chỉ được dùng để thay cho 04 con FET ở tầng công suất thôi bác ạ. Bản thân nó không phải là driver (điều khiển)
Có thể ghép ULN2083 với L297, hoặc tổ hợp CD4516 & CD4028 như trên cũng được ạ.

Mình cũng đã từng thay L297 hoặc tổ CD4516 & CD4028 bằng PIC 12C508 (or 12C509) và AVR attiny13. Các phương án đều hoạt động tốt.

*Ưu điểm của những mạch như vày là* -> đơn giản rất phù hợp với những bạn mới và không quá am hiểu về điện - điện tử cũng có thể mày mò làm. Khã năng thành công rất cao.
*Nhược điểm của những mạch như vầy là* -> chỉ chạy được đơn bước hoặc 1/2 bước. Kiếm soát dòng qua motor bằng điện trở nên tổn hao công suất nhiều & nóng.

----------

Boyred2000

----------


## namrex

em mù tịt về điện tử.... cảm ơn anh lần 2 <3

----------


## ahdvip

ULN2803 làm chơi nghiên cứu thì thích hợp, chứ 500mA thì nó nóng sôi mà ko có thiết kế tản nhiệt sẵn nữa.

----------

Boyred2000

----------


## solero

Để em về tìm lại cái board bé bằng bàn tay chỉ có 1 con 89C51 + 2803 mà lái cả một mớ motor (gần chục con) trong cái đèn moving sân khấu chạy vù vù.

----------


## anhcos

Tks Duy Anh, mình đang tập tành món này, trước dùng 2803 cho động cơ rất nhỏ nhưng vẫn nóng nên phải chồng 2 em nó lên nhau. Mình tính làm mấy cái driver để làm một cái cnc mẫu nhỏ.

----------


## CKD

Mấy mạch này công suất kém lắm a. Nếu muốn làm thi em còn nhiều mạch khác, từ đơn giản đến phức tạp đều có.

----------

Boyred2000

----------


## ahdvip

> Tks Duy Anh, mình đang tập tành món này, trước dùng 2803 cho động cơ rất nhỏ nhưng vẫn nóng nên phải chồng 2 em nó lên nhau. Mình tính làm mấy cái driver để làm một cái cnc mẫu nhỏ.


Anh xài mấy con IC chuyên dụng cho nhanh STK hoặc mấy con TBxxx đó.

----------

anhcos

----------


## anhcos

Mình đang muốn xài bộ động cơ bước + vitme trong đầu DVD vì nó có độ chính xác cao. 

Cái động cơ bước của nó có 4 dây, không biết có driver thật đơn giản để chạy em nó không. Món của mình hành trình chừng 10mm thôi, nhưng mỗi bước phải rất bé, tải cũng rất nhỏ, chừng 50g là cùng.

----------

atuancnc

----------


## ahdvip

Xài STK không em đưa cho 1 con xài thử nè, lúc trước anh CKD cho mà cứ làm biếng nên chưa làm gì hết. À mà xài mấy motor đó là nó nóng lắm. Phù hợp nữa là  board tí hon mà lúc trước bên robot3t có tặng đó anh.

----------

atuancnc

----------


## CKD

@anhcos
Vụ siêu mini này thì.. theo em anh đã lỡ sưu tầm rồi thì cố sưu tầm luôn mấy cái board điều khiển trên mấy cái mạch DVD đó luôn. Lúc trước em có lụm mấy cái, gở IC rồi làm lại. Nhưng lâu lắm rồi giờ không nhớ nó dùng con gì..
Muốn thật.. thật mịn thì phải microstep thôi anh.
Motor chỉ có 4 dây thì là loại bibolar, STK như chú ahdvip nói không dùng được cho loại này, mấy con STK đó lái theo kiểu unibolar step.

----------

anhcos, Boyred2000

----------


## biết tuốt

siêu mi ni với step <1=1A mình thấy dùng l297+l298 ngon nhất , mạch ngon bổ rẻ mạch đơn giản , khó chết hơn TB6560 , tb6560 bác nào chưa có kinh nghiệm làm mạch , thiết kế  hay toi lắm

----------

